# [gelöst] amarok scannt Bibliothek nicht mehr

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe Überwachung der Bibliothek aktiviert. Funktioniert nicht mehr.

flammenflitzer olaf # amarok --version

Qt: 4.6.2

KDE: 4.4.5 (KDE 4.4.5)

Amarok: 2.3.1

flammenflitzer olaf # mysql --version

mysql  Ver 14.12 Distrib 5.0.90, for pc-linux-gnu (x86_64) using readline 6.1

Amarok in der Konsole gestartet bringt auch keine Info

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ amarok

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

Calling appendChild() on a null node does nothing.

QGraphicsLinearLayout::removeAt: invalid index 1

QWidget::setMinimumSize: (/QWidget) Negative sizes (376,-51) are not possible

QWidget::setMaximumSize: (/QWidget) Negative sizes (376,-51) are not possible

QWidget::setMinimumSize: (/QWidget) Negative sizes (376,-51) are not possible

QWidget::setMaximumSize: (/QWidget) Negative sizes (376,-51) are not possible

QWidget::setMinimumSize: (/QWidget) Negative sizes (376,-51) are not possible

QWidget::setMaximumSize: (/QWidget) Negative sizes (376,-51) are not possible

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

role  0  : ( QVariantList ) :  QVariant(QVariantList, (QVariant(QString, "Interne Datenbank") )  ) 

role  1  : ( QVariantList ) :  QVariant(QVariantList, (QVariant(QIcon, ) )  ) 

role  3  : ( QVariantList ) :  QVariant(QVariantList, (QVariant(QString, "Interne Datenbank") )  ) 

QMap((0, QMap((0, QVariant(QString, "Interne Datenbank") ) ( 1 ,  QVariant(QIcon, ) ) ( 3 ,  QVariant(QString, "Interne Datenbank") ) )  ) )  

Creating empty group:  "Interne Datenbank" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 28 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 27 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 26 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 25 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 24 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 23 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 22 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 21 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 20 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 19 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 18 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 17 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 16 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 15 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 14 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 13 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 12 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 11 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 10 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 9 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 8 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 7 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 6 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 5 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 4 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 3 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 2 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 1 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger") 

"index 0 belongs to group Wiedergabelisten-Dateien auf dem Datenträger" 

QMap() 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  0  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  1  : ( QIcon ) :  QVariant(QIcon, ) 

role  2  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

role  3  : ( QString ) :  QVariant(QString, "") 

Object::connect: No such signal QSortFilterProxyModel::renameIndex( QModelIndex )

amarok(19180)/kdeui (Wallet): The kwalletd service has been disabled 

amarok(19180)/kdeui (Wallet): The kwalletd service has been disabled 

amarok(19180)/kdeui (Wallet): The kwalletd service has been disabled 

amarok(19180)/kdeui (Wallet): The kwalletd service has been disabled 

amarok(19180)/kdeui (Wallet): The kwalletd service has been disabled 

amarok(19180)/kdeui (Wallet): The kwalletd service has been disabled 

role  0  : ( QVariantList ) :  QVariant(QVariantList, (QVariant(QString, "Lokale Podcasts") )  ) 

role  1  : ( QVariantList ) :  QVariant(QVariantList, (QVariant(QIcon, ) )  ) 

role  3  : ( QVariantList ) :  QVariant(QVariantList, (QVariant(QString, "Lokale Podcasts") )  ) 

QMap((0, QMap((0, QVariant(QString, "Lokale Podcasts") ) ( 1 ,  QVariant(QIcon, ) ) ( 3 ,  QVariant(QString, "Lokale Podcasts") ) )  ) )  

Creating empty group:  "Lokale Podcasts" 

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "Amarok Script Console"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "AmarokDBusNotify"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "CopyCover2"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "Discogs"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "Dizin SimgeM (Directory Cover)"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "Good Night"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "Playlist2CD"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "Sleepy"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "GOO lyrics"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "Lyrics Workshop"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "LyricWiki"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "Metrolyrics"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "Terra Lyrics"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "Ultimate Lyrics"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "Alarm"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "Cool Streams"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "Librivox.org"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "Per-Song Volume"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (KPluginInfo) KPluginInfo::kcmServices: found  0  offers for  "Radio Germany"

QWidget::setMinimumSize: (/QWidget) Negative sizes (318,-51) are not possible

QWidget::setMaximumSize: (/QWidget) Negative sizes (318,-51) are not possible

QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 2

QPainter::setCompositionMode: Painter not active

QPainter::setRenderHint: Painter must be active to set rendering hints

QPainter::save: Painter not active

QPainter::fillPath: Painter not active

QPainter::restore: Unbalanced save/restore

QPainter::save: Painter not active

QPainter::translate: Painter not active

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

QPainter::restore: Unbalanced save/restore

QPainter::save: Painter not active

QPainter::save: Painter not active

QPainter::setRenderHint: Painter must be active to set rendering hints

QPainter::restore: Unbalanced save/restore

QPainter::restore: Unbalanced save/restore

QPainter::setClipRegion: Painter not active

QPainter::save: Painter not active

QPainter::translate: Painter not active

QPainter::save: Painter not active

QPainter::pen: Painter not active

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

QPainter::pen: Painter not active

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

QPainter::restore: Unbalanced save/restore

QPainter::restore: Unbalanced save/restore

QPainter::setRenderHint: Painter must be active to set rendering hints

QPainter::save: Painter not active

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

QPainter::translate: Painter not active

QPainter::pen: Painter not active

QPainter::restore: Unbalanced save/restore

QPainter::end: Painter not active, aborted

amarok:  ********************************************************************************************** 

amarok:  ** AMAROK WAS STARTED IN NORMAL MODE. IF YOU WANT TO SEE DEBUGGING INFORMATION, PLEASE USE: ** 

amarok:  ** amarok --debug                                                                           ** 

amarok:  ********************************************************************************************** 

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ amarok(19180)/kdecore (services) KMimeTypeFactory::parseMagic: Now parsing  "/usr/share/mime/magic"

amarok(19180)/kdecore (services) KMimeTypeFactory::parseMagic: Now parsing  "/home/olaf/.local/share/mime/magic"

```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Jul 25, 2010 1:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bas89

Hast du schon Optionen->Sammlung->Neu Einlesen probiert?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ja. Wurde auch neu eingelesen (Laut Statusanzeige). Die neuen Alben fehlen trotzdem.

----------

## franzf

Ich sehe nichts verdächtiges in der Ausgabe, außer dass du KWallet scheinbar deaktiviert hast. Verwendest du embedded-mysql? Falls nicht, kann es durchaus sein, dass amarok die MySQL-Login-Daten in kwallet abgespeichert hat, jetzt nicht rankommt. (Dann sollte mMn. aber die komplette Sammlung leer sein).

Den Hinweis ganz unten hast du aber scheinbar nicht gelesen, sonst hättest du hier gleich die Ausgabe von "amarok --debug" gepostet.

----------

## Max Steel

Erstmal ist der Scanner für die Sammlung in einem zusatz-Paket zu finden:

```
[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/amarokcollectionscanner in *... ]

media-sound/amarok-utils-2.3.1 (/usr/bin/amarokcollectionscanner)
```

Und Aus irgendeinem Grund sind seit einschließlich amarok-2.3.1-r1 die amarok-utils restricted:

```
RDEPEND="

        !media-sound/amarok-utils
```

Und dann ist amarok-utils natürlich auch deinstalliert, somit kein amarokcollectionscanner ---> Bibliotheken scannen geht nicht.

Wenn man diese Zeile in einem eigenen Overlay in

```
RDEPEND="

        ~media-sound/amarok-utils-2.3.1
```

ändert. Funktioniert es.

Die Frage ist allerdings. Warum soll amarok-utils und damit amarokcollectionscanner ausgeschlossen werden, denn ich sehe eigentlich keinen Grund dahinter. Bibliotheken scannen geht nunmal nicht ohne den scanner...

Weiß da jemand genaueres?

----------

## franzf

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Und Aus irgendeinem Grund sind seit einschließlich amarok-2.3.1-r1 die amarok-utils restricted:
> 
> ```
> RDEPEND="
> 
> ...

 

Bitte, wenn du schon nicht genau weißt wieso, dann lass diese Tips! Der Grund: das was Gentoo in den amarok-utils separat mitgebracht hat, separiert keine andere Distri, und niemand verwendet amarok-utils ohne amarok. Außerdem kann ich mich an Probleme beim Bauen erinnern (man musste glaub ich amarok bei einem upgrade deinstallieren...) Deshalb hat man sich wohl entschlossen, mit 2.3.1-r1 amarok-utils wieder mit amarok auszuliefern. Dies hätte man auch im ebuild sehen können.

Bis 2.3.1 fand man im amarok-ebuild diese Zeile in src_configure:

```
-DWITH_UTILITIES=OFF
```

Diese fehlt natürlich in >=amarok-2.3.1-r1.

Ich bin mir aber prinzipiell sicher, dass flammenflitzer die amarok-utils installiert hat.

// edit: es wäre auch kürzer gegangen  :Wink: 

Schau ins ChangeLog  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Merged amarok and amarok-utils

 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe alle Quellen von amarok und amarok-utils sowie die beiden Pakete neu kompilliert. Jetzt funktioniert es wieder. (revdep-rebuild hatte keine Probleme ausgegeben)

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm ja okay... Trotzdem fehlte zumindest mal der scanner, als ich die amarok-utils nicht mitinstalliert hätte.

Das ist jedenfalls ein seltsames Problem... Ich sollte mal amarok-1 runterwerfen ^^

----------

## Max Steel

Ich habs... -.- das USE-Flag utils musste ich noch extra aktivieren. Okay... Dann wäre alles geregelt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Ich habs... -.- das USE-Flag utils musste ich noch extra aktivieren. Okay... Dann wäre alles geregelt.

  Das sollte idR nicht nötig sein da die USE="utils" bei =amarok-2.3.1 eine schon per default gesetzt ist.

Vermutlich hattest du sie vorher explizit deaktiviert?!   :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

Ne eigentlich nicht... (in make.conf hab ich -* stehen Das wirds sein.)

aber per default ist das nicht gesetzt...

----------

## firefly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Ne eigentlich nicht... (in make.conf hab ich -* stehen Das wirds sein.)
> 
> aber per default ist das nicht gesetzt...

 

doch im ebuild steht +utils in der IUSE zeile. Das + vor dem useflag sagt aus, dass diese useflag default aktiv ist, wenn es nicht explizit deaktiviert ist.

Nur durch dein -* in der make.conf hebelst du natürlich dieses verhalten aus.

----------

## Max Steel

okay. Danke Jetz hab ichs explizit aktiviert. Und es passt soweit.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also, ich bin mir nicht sicher wohin meine Sammlung jetzt verschwunden ist. Vorher hatte ich natürlich Amarok 2.2.2-r1 Ob ich da eine mysql oder eine Interne Datenbank hatte weiß ich jetzt gar nicht so genau. Allerdings habe ich jetzt nach dem Update auf Version 2.3.1-r2 das "Problem" das alle meine Datenbankeinträge weg (?) sind und ich nicht weiß ob ich damals eine Datenbank via mysql verwendet habe oder gab es da eine Andere Lösung?. 

Kann ich meine "alte" Datenbank irgendwo wiederfinden und in eine neue amarok-mysql Datenbank migrieren?

*nörgel* Wieso um alles in der Welt wird an den Datenbanken immer herum geschraubt. Ich meine was nützt sie mir wenn ich die Liebevoll füttere und sich das Ding alle 6-24 Monate von alleine Löscht und all meine Bewertungen frisst. Dann kann ich auch gleich auf Amarok verzichten und Audacious verwenden. Mit dem Vorgänger Amarok, hatte ich das. Einmal eingerichtet und es lief bis zu Amarok 2.x :)

Edit: Ich hab jetzt mal bei meinen mysql-Datenbanken nachgesehen, hier ist keine Datenbank zu finden. :/ Muss ich jetzt wirklich eine neue Einrichten?

----------

## mastacloak

Wenn Du die interne Datenbank verwendest hast, sollten die Dateien in

```
~/.kde4/share/apps/amarok
```

liegen. Wenn dort nix liegt, sieht's wohl schlecht aus.

Ich hatte aber auch schon Datenbankprobleme mit amarok-1. Hab's dann irgendwann auch aufgegeben Bewertungen, Plattencover etc. einzuspeisen, da früher oder später doch wieder alles weg war. So gesehen ist amarok wohl der Overkill, aber ich habe mich nunmal dran gewöhnt.  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Gefunden! Danke. Aber nachdem ich mich aus Spaß seit 2 Stunden an einer sqlight -> mysql migration versucht habe. Werde ich das wohl einfach aufgeben.

Wenn dies jemandem geglückt ist, soll er sich bitte mal bei mir melden. Der Fehler an dem ich hänge ist folgender...

Dieser Befehl:

```
CREATE TABLE podcastchannels (url VARCHAR(996) UNIQUE,title VARCHAR(255),weblink VARCHAR(996),image VARCHAR(996),comment TEXT,copyright VARCHAR(255),parent INTEGER,directory VARCHAR(255),autoscan BOOL, fetchtype INTEGER, autotransfer BOOL, haspurge BOOL, purgecount INTEGER );

```

Bricht mit dieser Meldung ab:

```
ERROR 1071 (42000) at line 1936: Specified key was too long; max key length is 1000 bytes
```

Laut diesem Howto hilft ein ersetzen der VARCHAR Stellen. Dies hab ich auch schon gemacht und zwar von 1024 nach 996. Trotzdem bleibt der Fehler bestehen.

Vielleicht sollte ich einfach die podcastchannel-Zeilen entfernen?

Edit: Ätzend! Am besten gar nicht erst versuchen das zu beheben. Besser sofort löschen und eine neue anlegen. Zum Schluss hat er es geschluckt, nachdem ich die Zeichenzahl in jeder CREATE Zeile so begrenzte das es nicht mehr als die 1000 Bytes waren. Dann noch die Umlaute in utf8 Konvertiert. mysql hat die Datenbank dann akzeptiert aber amarok war nicht zufrieden und hat das ganze nicht importiert.

----------

